

Show HN: My first web app - HN Channel - raimonds
http://www.hnchannel.com

======
ctruman
Reminds me of the reddit.tv project. Its a cool way to experience video
content that is posted on HN. Would be cool if you could extract videos from
submitted links that aren't from youtube/vimeo, but are like a The Verge link
with a video embedded.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback! Great idea! I will look into it.

------
rotub
Nice job for your first web app :)

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for the kind words!

------
rikacomet
one thing should be there, and is simple enough : The "Previous" video button!

since there is no drop down or side menu, a previous button should have been
there !

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for the feedback! Totally agree. I thought about using History API
also.

